# Lord Zaron wishes everyone an enthralling Halloween season



## RexBHamilton (Nov 28, 2003)

Lord Zargon wishes everyone an enthralling Halloween season


September 29, 2011


Stalwarts of Spooking:


Stand tall, my loved ones, for the month of the year we hold so dear begins anew this coming weekend.

From now until the end of perdition, I require you all to raise the dead and bury the living.


Yours in blood,


Zargon




[email protected]


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

thank you, Rex.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome to HF!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Langolier (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, and the same to you


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 16, 2008)

Halloween wishes right back at you!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams…


----------

